# pushing the limits



## murphy4trees (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh0o8h61Xe8

10 minutes.. you can see the last drop is a backleaning maple trunk maybe 30º.. it was cradled between two pine tops... white pine tips are real tender... I didn;t want to break out the leaders on the pines, trying to rig the piece over them, so the whole lead had to come up over the hill... shots of the pine tip cradle can be seen at 6:21 and 8:30


----------



## ozzy42 (Jul 16, 2010)

Loved the pull over on the back leaner.
Good job.


----------



## climber96 (Aug 30, 2010)

good work:chainsawguy:


----------

